# Franquicia de SEO, lo ultimo



## Fuego azul (18 Jun 2013)

Buenos dias hamijos:

Un hamijo me ha pedido opinion para poder aumentar su negocio con esta franquicia de SEO y ofrecer mas cosas a sus clientes, obviamente no tiene ni idea de SEO y se guia por lo que pone en la web y el video.

Me ha consultado porque no lo tiene claro, lo ve bueno porque ayudan a hacer SEO en diferentes paises y asi ser mas facil la internacionalización de la empresa.

A mi me no me gusta, pero pido opiniones.

Os dejo la web y el video

SEO Marca Blanca

http://www.seomarcablanca.tv/presentacion/mayoristas_seomarcablanca_2013.mp4

Gracias de antebrazo


----------



## atman (18 Jun 2013)

Ya hay un montón de empresas que ofrecen lo mismo, tambien en régimen de franquicia, o como "asociado", o como simple vendedor. Que busque... y se lo piense bien.

Si pagas por una máquina de churros, lo que saldrá de ella serán, seguramente, churros.


----------



## Fuego azul (18 Jun 2013)

atman dijo:


> Ya hay un montón de empresas que ofrecen lo mismo, tambien en régimen de franquicia, o como "asociado", o como simple vendedor. Que busque... y se lo piense bien.
> 
> Si pagas por una máquina de churros, lo que saldrá de ella serán, seguramente, churros.



Lo malo es que mi hamijo no tiene ni idea y le estan deslumbrando por el marketing, le he pasado el hilo y espero vea mas opiniones, para que puede tomar una buena decisión, porque por ahora lo veo pez, muy pez en este mundillo.


----------



## tica (18 Jun 2013)

Mis dudas asi a bote pronto

¿Herramienta exclusiva de automatizacion de Redes Sociales? Exclusiva? Eso lo haces con Hootsuite gratis. 
Metodologia registrada en la OEPM? Lo comprobaría. El SEO on page tb lo va a hacer el sin tener ni idea?
Metodologia exclusiva en Link Building? Me gustaria saber cual es para garantizar resultados en un mes sin que te banneen. Eso suponiendo que el link building aun sirva. Y eso suponiendo que en vez de link building manual no sea automatizado. 

Aun no entiendo de que va el rollo. Ellos como franquicia te mandan clientes (que para eso les pagas) y tu sin tener ni idea les haces seo? Meloexpliquen, que si es así les mando a mi madre. 

A través de que web van a vender sus servicios?

No he podido evitar pasar el dominio por semrush y alexa para el .ES. Esta web estaba medio muerta hasta mediados de mayo que es cuando ha empezado a subir. Habria que ver a través de que pagina van a vender sus servicios a las empresas para indagar un poco más.


----------



## automono (18 Jun 2013)

Pues cuando.se entere que el.seo cada vez importa menos...
Me hace gracia cuando.veo agencias seo pagando campañas.de adwords


----------



## Fuego azul (18 Jun 2013)

tica dijo:


> Mis dudas asi a bote pronto
> 
> ¿Herramienta exclusiva de automatizacion de Redes Sociales? Exclusiva? Eso lo haces con Hootsuite gratis.
> Metodologia registrada en la OEPM? Lo comprobaría. El SEO on page tb lo va a hacer el sin tener ni idea?
> ...



Tica, y dan resultados en las primeras posiciones en un mes, hamija, unos cracks.

A ver si mi hamijo ve el hilo y se le van las ganas, es una venta de humo tremenda

Pd: ellos como franquicia tu les buscas los clientes, ellos hacen el SEO a un precio y tu facturas a otro precio llevandote la diferencia, el marketing para el que no sabe buenisimo, da el pego, prometen el dorado en un mes


----------



## tica (18 Jun 2013)

¿¿Como?? 
Tu buscas los clientes y ellos hacen el seo? Eso es para salir corriendo. 
Normalmente una franquicia te trae unos clientes gracias a una inversion en publicidad y esas cosas, por eso les pagas. 
Esto a mi modo de ver es actuar como un simple comisionista. 
Y encima de esta manera come marrones. Asi como esta el Seo, y prometiendo estos resultados en un mes, o te devolvemos la pasta, me veo a tu amigo comiendose marrones por resultados no conseguidos, y sin poder devolver la pasta porque la franquicia dice que no la devuelve. 
Ni jarta vino.


----------



## tecla (18 Jun 2013)

no puedo ver ahora el video, pero en la web .... Resultados en 1 mes, o le devolvemos su dinero! ufff


----------



## Fuego azul (18 Jun 2013)

tica dijo:


> ¿¿Como??
> Tu buscas los clientes y ellos hacen el seo? Eso es para salir corriendo.
> Normalmente una franquicia te trae unos clientes gracias a una inversion en publicidad y esas cosas, por eso les pagas.
> Esto a mi modo de ver es actuar como un simple comisionista.
> ...



Gracias Tica, eso le he dicho yo, lo de marca blanca es arma de doble filo, el que responde es él y no tiene ni puta idea de SEO, es por ofrecer mas servicios y aumentar los clientes de su empresa.

Pues si, para mi una tomadura pelo, caeran unos cuantos y si te he visto no me acuerdo


----------



## gonzalez21 (18 Jun 2013)

Fuego azul dijo:


> Tica, y dan resultados en las primeras posiciones en un mes, hamija, unos cracks.
> 
> A ver si mi hamijo ve el hilo y se le van las ganas, es una venta de humo tremenda
> 
> Pd: ellos como franquicia tu les buscas los clientes, ellos hacen el SEO a un precio y tu facturas a otro precio llevandote la diferencia, el marketing para el que no sabe buenisimo, da el pego, prometen el dorado en un mes



Un "truco" para evitar timos suele ser huir de las agencias/profesionales/lo que sea que garantiza resultados en un mes o en 3 días.

El SEO no es algo matemático con lo cual eso de garantizar resultados así a la ligera... ¿Qué pasaría si voy yo por ejemplo y les digo que necesito salir en la primera posición para la keyword "crear página web" y que lo quiero en un mes? Otra cosa es que para "vender vino en barrica de roble de 13 años en Calatayud" te consigan la primera posición.

Y por último, ¿no son tan buenos? ¿Por qué no están en primer lugar para la palabra SEO o para cualquier búsqueda relacionada con posicionamiento en buscadores? Seguro que en un mes pueden hacerlo...


----------



## gamusino30 (18 Jun 2013)

Yo solo dire, que si tu amigo no sabe de SEO ¿Porque quiere ofrecer un servicio SEO?

Es incoherente.

Y de la franquicia ... para que vamos a hablar, ya se ha dado cuenta tica que pagas por ser comercial a puerta fria. En el hilo de fracaso de emprendedores Haplo cuenta algo parecido a lo que quiere hacer tu amigo. Asi que la metodologia de ser revendedor de SEO tampoco funciona.


----------



## Fuego azul (18 Jun 2013)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Yo solo dire, que si tu amigo no sabe de SEO ¿Porque quiere ofrecer un servicio SEO?
> 
> Es incoherente.
> 
> Y de la franquicia ... para que vamos a hablar, ya se ha dado cuenta tica que pagas por ser comercial a puerta fria. En el hilo de fracaso de emprendedores Haplo cuenta algo parecido a lo que quiere hacer tu amigo. Asi que la metodologia de ser revendedor de SEO tampoco funciona.



Para aumentar sus servicios, ofreciendo mas cosas que la competencia, es logico, además de lo normal en su sector ofrecer SEO, no digo mas, tampoco es cuestion de decir cual es el sector, pero es de apoyo a empresas para mejorar las ventas, toca varios palos y este podria ser otro


----------



## gamusino30 (18 Jun 2013)

Fuego azul dijo:


> Para aumentar sus servicios, ofreciendo mas cosas que la competencia, es logico, además de lo normal en su sector ofrecer SEO, no digo mas, tampoco es cuestion de decir cual es el sector, pero es de apoyo a empresas para mejorar las ventas, toca varios palos y este podria ser otro



No va a funcionar.

Pasa al sector de la construcción. Es como si eres albañil y ofreces servicios de fontaneria y luego contratas a un fontanero.

A la larga solo trae problemas. Incremento del precio sobre el presupuesto. El paga al SEO por adelantado, el cliente paga al final ... ¿pagara si no ve resultados?

Deberia ofrecer servicios complementarios que domine solo para evitar problemas. Esta demostrado que ofrecer muchos servicios solo sirve para espantar a la clientela. 

Pero cada uno dirija su empresa como mejor le parezca.


----------



## luismarple (18 Jun 2013)

Si son tan buenos en SEO cómo es que necesitan andar con comerciales franquiciados para buscar clientes?? deberían venirles por Google a paladas!


----------



## I.kant III (18 Jun 2013)

Para buscar alguien (O alguna agencia) que haga buen SEO simplemente buscad "posicionamiento SEO" o términos relacionados en google y veréis que agencias son las que son las mejores.


----------



## gonzalez21 (18 Jun 2013)

I.kant III dijo:


> Para buscar alguien (O alguna agencia) que haga buen SEO simplemente buscad "posicionamiento SEO" o términos relacionados en google y veréis que agencias son las que son las mejores.



Está claro, pero también te aseguro que los precios de los 10-15 primeros resultados son bastante inaccesibles para todas las Pymes de este país


----------



## kudeiro (18 Jun 2013)

gonzalez21 dijo:


> Está claro, pero también te aseguro que los precios de los 10-15 primeros resultados son bastante inaccesibles para todas las Pymes de este país



normalmente esos están en esa posición por pagar a saco a Google, y esa es la filosofía que te transmiten a ti cuando los contratas: Pagar a saco a ellos y a Google


----------



## iPod teca (18 Jun 2013)

Madre mía, ¿pero que chufla es esta?

Tema Simplicity según sale de la caja. Nada retocado el css aunque no encaje bien el menu...no han puesto ni un logotipo. El video es penoso.

Ya que compran un tema que lo pillen responsive...por eso del SEO digo yooooooooo

Ya te explico yo lo que le va a pasar a tu amigo. Que no van a posicionar una mierda y va a tener el teléfono todo el día sonando por clientes descontentos.

Que de la primera cuota van a poner un adword, hacer un pantallazo y enviárselo al cliente y demostrar que sale el primero. Y cuando no salga decirle cualquier chorrada de que no puede estar siempre el primero.


----------



## automono (18 Jun 2013)

pues no se que resultados os da a vosotros las busquedas en google "POSCIONAMIENTO WEB", pero a mí, son casi todos por el nombre del dominio, se ve que google todavía lo considera el factor más determinante.


----------



## Fuego azul (18 Jun 2013)

iPod teca dijo:


> Madre mía, ¿pero que chufla es esta?
> 
> Tema Simplicity según sale de la caja. Nada retocado el css aunque no encaje bien el menu...no han puesto ni un logotipo. El video es penoso.
> 
> ...



Ya, pero el que no sabe se deja llevar por el marketing inicial.

Imagino que cuando lea el hilo se dara cuenta que menudo choteo la franquicia


----------



## iPod teca (18 Jun 2013)

Fuego azul dijo:


> Ya, pero el que no sabe se deja llevar por el marketing inicial.
> 
> Imagino que cuando lea el hilo se dara cuenta que menudo choteo la franquicia



Es a lo que voy...¿que marketing inicial? Si fuese una web chula con casos reales de éxito, comentarios de clientes contentos, etc., te podría convencer.
¿Pero esto?

Lo que no entiendo es como a ti y en un foro de emprendedores no se te ha encendido la bombilla. Me explico:

Por lo que entiendo tu amigo debe tener una cartera de clientes a los que les pueda vender este servicio sin que haga nada. Le dices que un tal ipod teca se lo hace, le hago una web suya para que sus clientes vean mejor el servicio y a través suyo me pasa los interesados como si yo fuese el "técnico".

Además puede vender también webs y tiendas online, que le dejará más dinero. 

Luego entre tu yo le podemos llevar el SEO. Ya vamos hablando de los porcentajes...jejeje

Un saludo


----------



## Visilleras Reloaded (18 Jun 2013)

Dile a tu colega que busque un nicho raro, y que le guste, y que se deje de gaitas.
(Lo digo sin acritud, que conste).

Yo en su caso optaría, con ese dinero que se ha gastado en la "franquicia", en ofrecer clases de Español en Kazajstan vía Skype, o aprender un idioma raro que le guste.


----------



## Fuego azul (20 Jun 2013)

iPod teca dijo:


> Es a lo que voy...¿que marketing inicial? Si fuese una web chula con casos reales de éxito, comentarios de clientes contentos, etc., te podría convencer.
> ¿Pero esto?
> 
> Lo que no entiendo es como a ti y en un foro de emprendedores no se te ha encendido la bombilla. Me explico:
> ...



He hablado con el, yo le hice la web de su empresa, he tenido una conversación mas en profundidad, al final ha cerrado la empresa esta y estaba buscando una cosa nueva.

La web anterior a tomar por culo, era un WP que habiamos hasta puesto fotos de fotalia dejando un acabado muy aparente.

La verdad, al final ves que todo el mundo se esta buscando la vida porque las cosas no terminan de cuajar.

Ha desistido de esta idea menos mal, gracias al hilo, esta buscando algo para llevar por internet, me da que es otro emprendedor mas, y cada dia hay mas y mas y con menos dinero.

Este pais es una puta ruina


----------



## kudeiro (20 Jun 2013)

jeje eso me ha recordado a un cliente con el que hablé el otro dia que me encarga bastantes trabajos, y me comentaba lo mismo, "te acuerdas de aquella tienda online de vender trajes regionales? pues los dueños se han jubilado y la han cerrado, la física y la online". "Y la web de aquel fotografo? pues lo ha dejado". "Y la web de aquella empresa de ingeniería? pues ERE para todo el mundo"


----------



## actuaral (22 Jun 2013)

Lo que ofrece dicha web de en un mes te posiciono o te devuelvo el dinero no tiene ni pies ni cabeza, vamos digo yo que si hago una inversion para posicionar una web y quiero estar en los primeros sitios de por ejemplo la key "tecnologia" o me forro si lo consiguen o no pierdo nada ya que me devolverian el dinero.... es algo que no tiene ni pies ni cabeza, mirando la web he visto que no aparte del apartado franquicia y tal no he visto los trabajos realizados a empresas, normalmente grandes empresas SEO te dicen que personas trabajan en ella y que trabajos han realizadopara algunas empresas, aqui teneis una famosa empresa de posicionamiento catalana jajaja Portfolio SEO, Proyectos de Agencia SEO, Partner tecnológico y propios


----------



## kudeiro (22 Jun 2013)

tiene gracia el porfolio de estos de "Adrenalina", salen nombres de clientes rimbombantes como Movistar, Repsol, Nissan, etc... pero solo pone pantallazos, no hay descripción de en qué consistió su labor de SEO. Yo también podría poner en mi porfolio la página de Heineken sin mas explicaciones, cuando lo unico que hice fue quitar un banner de Flash de la página de Heineken España.


----------



## bourbonkola (13 Ago 2013)

Yo creo que son gente seria, ellos no hacen seo para empresas directamente, lo hacen para los franquiciados, por eso no salen directamente si buscas la palabra clave seo o posicionamiento. Se dedican a sus franquiciados. No prometen ponerte en los diez primeros puestos en un mes, te dicen que si no mejoran tu posición notablemente te devuelven el dinero rompiendo el contrato, asi si tu estabas en lla pagina 30 y en un mes te bajan a la 3 por ejemplo es una mejora. Y si te das de baja no vuelven a trabajar para ti. Asi tampoco te aprovechas de ellos. (Ej. Mira ahora con esta otra palabra) hacen un estudii con las palabras clave mas usadas y tu la eliges, y si no hay mejora en un mes, te puedes dar de baja por escrito. No hacen mal seo, del que te pueden penalizar en google después. También tienen mas servicios, como reputación online. Hay franquiciados ya, uno es SOLUCIONESSEO en madrid.


----------



## LOVEOFEO (15 Ago 2013)

Hola, compañeros. Me ha parecido un buen tema para poner este mensaje. Busco desarrollador web.ienso: Y he pensado que me gustaría trabajar con alguien del foro, ver el trabajo de varios de vosotros y elegir el mejor calidad/precio para lo que quiero hacer. Mandadme un privado si os interesa.
Si no es aquí, ¿Dónde debería poner este mensaje?
Gracias por vuestra ayuda.


----------



## kudeiro (15 Ago 2013)

para pedir presupuesto mejor que abras un hilo propio porque este no va de eso. De todas formas estamos casi todos de vacaciones


----------



## bourbonkola (16 Ago 2013)

De SEO MARCA BLANCA he encontrado dos franquicias SOLUCIONESSEO y WINOWIN, si podeis echarles un vistazo a ver si son hechas por ellos mismos o son franquicias de verdad. GRACIAS


----------



## kemp (7 Sep 2013)

El seo se realiza para no tener que salir a buscar a los clientes, nada de automático. Crear unos pilares desde el principio solo nos proporcionará buenos clientes en el futuro. No confió en ninguna herramienta automatizada para enviar mis publicaciones a redes sociales o blogs. Muchas empresas de SEO ya han olvidado los buenos principios y se dedican a dar de alta en buscadores de forma automática al igual que mandar cientos de enlaces a blog de categorías totalmente diferentes a la web a posicionar, estás técnicas sólo llevan a Google y otros buscadores a actualizar y seguir actualizando su algoritmo. ¡La verdad! me da igual las actualizaciones de Google, mi ideología es *estar pendiente del proyecto que realizado* y hacerlo de *forma manual *con un contenido que hable sobre las virtudes de la web. Ojo no lo cambiaría por ningún programa automático. Un saludo.


----------



## manolo40 (4 Feb 2015)

*seomarcablanca*

Buenas tardes ,yo tambien estaba interesado en esta franquicia ,que hizo tu amigo al final?


----------



## manolo40 (5 Feb 2015)

Buenos dias yo estaba interesado en esta franquicia ,al final el amigo entro en la franquicia o no????


----------



## alejandro 2015 (15 Jul 2016)

*NO franquicia SEO Marca Blanca*

Esta gente son expertos en vender humo y en vender muy bien sus cosas. Conozco una persona española que hizo su franquicia de SEO y está más que arrepentida, sus tarifas eran muy altas para el mercado español, sus márgenes pequeños si debías gastar en comerciales y publicidad. Y su asesoramiento malo si no eras uno de los mejores franquiciados te dejaban de lado, vamos se sintió timado.

Me llamó la atención que se pusieran a vender ahora otra franquicia como la de comercio electrónico por Amazon y conociendo el sector por mi trabajo pedí información y ví su video. La conclusión que llegué es que son unos vendeburras que intentan pillar incautos sin ni idea del comercio electrónico prometiendo la luna. Ni se os ocurra pagar el dineral que piden por el "derecho" de vender en Amazon (es una auténtica locura), cosa que cualquier puede hacer desde su casa y en el país Amazon que quiera. Lo que pretenden cobrar es una estafa en la práctica, y ese dinero lo puedes emplear comprando tus productos y contratando consultorías de comercio exterior si la necesitas, todo mucho más barato y mejor para tí. 

Avisados estáis!


----------



## chaber (24 Jul 2016)

Hombre precavido vale por dos.


----------



## atracurio (24 Jul 2016)

La gente está empezando a utilizar operadores booleanos y comillas para filtrar toda la mierda que escupen los motores de búsqueda.



Encontrar justo lo que quieres es cada vez más difícil.


----------



## aeagleinmyflag (24 Jul 2016)

Poca gente aguanta viviendo a base de vender SEO a largo plazo. Entre otras cosas porque es un timo y porque cada 4 días te cambian el algoritmo y la estrategia de posicionamiento que tenías pasa a valer una mierda. 

Además que si me prometes la primera posición y me soplas 4.000 pavos, voy a ir a buscarte por estafador si no me rankeas la palabra. Es como si le pagas 4.000 a un albañil por ponerte la solería y al final no te coloca ni una baldosa. 

Otra cosa que es de cajón: Si yo sé rankear la palabra clave que me dé la gana, no voy a perder ni un segundo en que otro gane dinero. Posiciono mis webs que vendan productos de afiliados y a vivir del ingreso pasivo. 

La mayoría de la gente que tima con el SEO a empresas y particulares son ex-comerciales de inmobiliaria reconvertidos que aguantan una temporada a base de mentiras y promesas hasta que tienen que cambiar de ciudad, bien por la mala fama o porque tienen gente buscándoles para romperles las piernas.


----------



## loflipo (24 Jul 2016)

aeagleinmyflag dijo:


> Poca gente aguanta viviendo a base de vender SEO a largo plazo. Entre otras cosas porque es un timo y porque cada 4 días te cambian el algoritmo y la estrategia de posicionamiento que tenías pasa a valer una mierda.



7 años llevo ya y lo que queda, ya que al fin y al cabo el marketing no morirá, sea online, offline o en vena.



aeagleinmyflag dijo:


> Además que si me prometes la primera posición y me soplas 4.000 pavos, voy a ir a buscarte por estafador si no me rankeas la palabra. Es como si le pagas 4.000 a un albañil por ponerte la solería y al final no te coloca ni una baldosa.



Una empresa seria nunca te va a garantizar una posición y más desde 2012. 



aeagleinmyflag dijo:


> Otra cosa que es de cajón: Si yo sé rankear la palabra clave que me dé la gana, no voy a perder ni un segundo en que otro gane dinero. Posiciono mis webs que vendan productos de afiliados y a vivir del ingreso pasivo.



Esto demuestra que no tienes ni puta idea ni de SEO ni de negocios. Un albañil sabe edificar una casa y no por ello puede ser constructor sin muchas otras cosas. Un médico podria montar un hospital, un conductor de ambulancias una empresa de ambulancias... Pero no lo hacen, piensa a ver porqué y lo mismo hasta llegas a una conclusión realista.



aeagleinmyflag dijo:


> La mayoría de la gente que tima con el SEO a empresas y particulares son ex-comerciales de inmobiliaria reconvertidos que aguantan una temporada a base de mentiras y promesas hasta que tienen que cambiar de ciudad, bien por la mala fama o porque tienen gente buscándoles para romperles las piernas.



En esto te daré la razón, por desconocimiento, ya que como en todas las profesiones los hay jetas y los hay serios.


----------



## iagovar (24 Jul 2016)

Garantizar posiciones es imposible. Es más, puedes tener diferentes posiciones en función de la ciudad.

Enviado desde la placenta.


----------



## Cain (29 Jul 2016)

Una franquicia de SEO es como un carnicero metido a cirujano. Huye como de la peste de ese tipo de negocios/proveedores.


----------

